# Ask All Your Australian Medical Council (AMC) Related Questions



## Zede (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am an International Medical Graduate , completed my Med school in 2011 then did 1 year of internship .. then started working in a hospital as RMO .. recently (july 2014) I gave my AMC part 1 and have passed it with good scores .. I used very targeted study materials and was able to prepare for it in less than 6 months .. 
I can help out and guide anyone who is interested in passing this exam.

post your questions here or send me a private message and I will be happy to be of assistance.


----------



## naqash91 (Sep 27, 2014)

Can you please guide me regarding the books that i have to study for amc 1 and 2


----------



## Zede (Sep 6, 2014)

Sorry for such a late reply .. You must thoroughly do the amc handbook of mcq and the a-type questions from annotated mcq .. You should also go through the racgp bridging course questions and any other authentic solved question .. solve as many recalls as you can and qbank questions if you can buy the subscription .. You can pm me if you need more info or want to know Where to get these.


----------



## araiqa (Apr 1, 2012)

Could you post some links for the websites you used for any practice mcqs?

Also, there are a lot of people advertising to sale different mcqs and recall notes for the AMC exam. Did you buy any from them?

Did you follow some specific study plan for the preparation?


----------



## AkashDaswaney (Mar 5, 2017)

*AMC*

Could you please suggest links and preparation material? 
Is AMC a difficult exam? 
And what fields are available for IMGs in Australia?


----------

